# Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck



## Burkhard (16. Mai 2009)

Moin liebe Teichfreunde......

Ich  bin  mit  meiner "angelesenen" Weisheit  am Ende und würde  mich über eure Meinung freuen.

Teichinfo.......ca 4000 Liter, 20 cm Sand , ein Jahr alt, kein Filter und mäßiger Pflanzenbewuchs. Da soll noch nachgepflanzt werden. Tiefe :   20 - 120 cm .

Fische :... mit den __ Muscheln zusammen  eingekauft .
10 Bitterlinge und  5 Goldelritzen

Wir haben vor  3 Tagen , 3 Teichmuscheln vom Zoohändler erworben   (ca. 13cm groß). Sie waren recht  munter  und legten 1- 2 m  Wegstrecke  zurück  um sich anschließend   halb  schräg einzugraben.
Am nächsten Tag war keine  Bewegung  mehr zu  erkennen.
Heute morgen nahm ich eine  Muschel raus  und legte sie zur Beobachtung ins  flache Wasser.......20 cm tief. Sie war geschlossen  und roch nicht nach  Verwesung. Ich habe  genau hingesehen  und konnte nicht mal ein leichtes Öffnen oder  einen "Strudel" im leichten Trub registrieren......

Nun meine Frage........Kann es  sein, daß die Muschel doch  lebt , aber  eine Art Ruhestarre einnimmt.......? Wer  hätte denn eine Antwort  auf Lager...........:?

Lieben Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Redlisch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

Hallo,
solange sie noch geschlossen ist, kannst du davon ausgehen das sie noch lebt.
Sterben __ Muscheln erschlafft der Schiessmuskel und die Schale klappt auf.

Axel


----------



## Burkhard (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

Danke Axel...........

bin ja mal gespannt, ob sie wieder  in Gang kommt. Solch ein Stillstand macht mich schon etwas mißtrauisch......:?

LG, Burkhard


----------



## Redlisch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*



Burkhard schrieb:


> Danke Axel...........
> 
> bin ja mal gespannt, ob sie wieder  in Gang kommt. Solch ein Stillstand macht mich schon etwas mißtrauisch......:?
> 
> LG, Burkhard



__ Muscheln scheinen sehr Standorttreu zu sein, von meinen 10 Teichmuscheln leben 3 auf der 1m Stufe, und das seit über 1,5 Jahren. Sie haben sich in dieser Zeit vielleicht 15 cm bewegt. Wenn das Nahrungsangebot durch die Strömung im Teich an dieser Stelle stimmt, so gibt es keinen Grund sich eine neue Stelle zu suchen. Mal sind sie eingegraben, mal liegen sie oben auf dem Sand, mal etwas geöffnet, dann wieder geschlossen.

Da darst du dir nichts bei denken, erst wenn sie weit offen sind und dabei auch der Fuß nicht herrausschaut würde ich mir gedanken machen.
Ein leichtes anticken der Schale sollte gewissheit bringen, wenn sie noch leben schliessen sie sich sofort.

Axel


----------



## Burkhard (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

Danke Axel.......das war schon sehr tröstlich zu hören......

Sie  sind immer  noch  geschlossen  und am selben Fleck. Ich  beobachte  weiter......

Eine Muschel ist gleich nach dem Einsetzen zur tiefsten Stelle ( 1,20m) geglitten und entschwand  meinen Blicken. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob der der künftige  Schlamm für eine Sauerstoffknappheit sorgt. In diesem Loch scheinen sich viele Tiere  wohlzufühlen, welche da zu nennen wären......

4 __ Molche, 1 Kröte, __ Gelbrandkäfer  und Larven, __ Blutegel ,Libellenlarven, Rückenschimmer und  dutzende Kleinstkäfer......

Was meinst Du Axel, kommt die Muschel aus dem  relativ steilen Loch wieder raus , oder  kann sie  da überleben. Notfalls hole ich sie wieder ins  Flache.....

LG, Burkhard


----------



## Redlisch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

Hiho Burkhard,


Burkhard schrieb:


> Danke Axel.......das war schon sehr tröstlich zu hören......
> Was meinst Du Axel, kommt die Muschel aus dem  relativ steilen Loch wieder raus , oder  kann sie  da überleben. Notfalls hole ich sie wieder ins  Flache.....
> 
> LG, Burkhard



Nein, steile Wände aus blanker Folie schaffen sie nicht, ich hatte mir letztes Jahr die Mühe gemacht die restlichen 7 aus 2m tiefe wieder nach oben zu holen. Fanden sie aber wohl nicht nett und verschwanden wieder in die Tiefe.

Also lass die __ Muscheln machen was sie für richtig halten.

Axel


----------



## Burkhard (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

Ist  ja toll, da hast Du schon reichlich Erfahrungen  hinter  Dir.....

Ich laß sie jetzt da, wo sie  sind.

Herzlichen Dank Axel  für Deine kompetente  und freundliche  Hilfestellung......

LG, Burkhard


----------



## karsten. (17. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

moin 

und schönen Sonntag !

kennst Du den ?

mfG


----------



## Burkhard (17. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*



karsten. schrieb:


> moin
> 
> und schönen Sonntag !
> 
> ...



Moin moin Karsten,

Deinen Hinweis hatte ich leider zu spät  gesehen.Ich denke auch, daß es  nicht lange  gut  gehen kann. Ich  habe  keinen Filter und  nur 10 Bitterlinge und  5 Goldelritzen im 4000 Li. Teich. Da hat es einige Schwebestoffe , welche als Nahrung für die __ Muscheln dienen könnten. Ich werde gegebenfalls über den Ausgang der Aktion  berichten . Von einem event. Neubesatz  mit  Teichmuscheln werde ich  natürlich absehen.

Herzlichen Dank für Deine  interessanten Link`s

LG, Burkhard


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*


hallo

Für mich stellt sich die Situation so dar :

Muschel wird geboren ihr geht´s gut...

klar sonst hätte Mamamuschel ja kein "Nest" gebaut
Wasser prima ,jede Menge Detrius und Fische zum Mitfahren da 
die Muschellarve wächst heran und wird mit den Jahren ! eine große Muschel 

Eines Tages kommt Einer und entführt unsere Muschel


jetzt hält die Muschel "erstmal die Luft an"
das Wasser draußen schmeckt ganz anders 
dann kommt die Muschel in einen Eimer und noch einen und noch Einen
das Wasser schmeckt immer wieder anders 
Mal mit Clor ,mal kalt mal warm .....

nicht gut !:?

unsere Muschel hält immer noch die Luft an 
in der Hoffnung das es besser wird ....

irgendwann ..............



wie lange kannst Du die Luft anhalten ?  

mfG


----------



## Burkhard (18. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichmuschel......rührt sich  nicht  vom Fleck*

Moin Karsten,

danke für Deine ausführliche  Beschreibung. Ich habe  das  so verstanden, daß die Muschel sehr  sensibel auf Umweltschwankungen reagiert. Vermutlich  noch  empfindlicher als neu  eingesetzte  Fische.
Ich  habe  nochmals ganz genau hingeschaut und  beobachtet, daß die Muschel  in  Minutenabständen "atmet"......Es sind tatsächlich  kleine Strudel  oder Ausstoßbewegungen zu  erkennen.  Mal sehen, wie sich die Sache  entwickelt....:?

LG, Burkhard


----------

